# Lindsey Wixson presents a creation by French designer Jean-Paul Gaultier during the Haute Couture F-W 2012-2013 collections shows in Paris July 4,2012



## Mandalorianer (7 Juli 2012)

(Insgesamt 9 Dateien, 2.206.411 Bytes = 2,104 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​


----------



## beachkini (7 Juli 2012)

*AW: Lindsey Wixson presents a creation by French designer Jean-Paul Gaultier during the Haute Couture F-W 2012-2013 collections shows in Paris July 4,2012 (9x)*

Find sie richtig klasse. Hebt sich schön von der breiten Masse an Models ab, die man sonst so sieht.


----------



## Jone (7 Juli 2012)

*AW: Lindsey Wixson presents a creation by French designer Jean-Paul Gaultier during the Haute Couture F-W 2012-2013 collections shows in Paris July 4,2012 (9x)*

Geniale Bilder


----------



## omgwtflol (7 Juli 2012)

*AW: Lindsey Wixson presents a creation by French designer Jean-Paul Gaultier during the Haute Couture F-W 2012-2013 collections shows in Paris July 4,2012 (9x)*

Cool shots, thanks


----------



## stuftuf (7 Juli 2012)

*AW: Lindsey Wixson presents a creation by French designer Jean-Paul Gaultier during the Haute Couture F-W 2012-2013 collections shows in Paris July 4,2012 (9x)*

sexy Einblicke!!!!!!!

:thx: Gollum


----------



## BlueLynne (8 Juli 2012)

*AW: Lindsey Wixson presents a creation by French designer Jean-Paul Gaultier during the Haute Couture F-W 2012-2013 collections shows in Paris July 4,2012 (9x)*

das nennt sich wohl see-thru  und das bei Oma's Haarnetz  :thx:


----------



## koftus89 (30 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Lindsey Wixson presents a creation by French designer Jean-Paul Gaultier during the Haute Couture F-W 2012-2013 collections shows in Paris July 4,2012 (9x)*

oh ha, vielen dank.


----------

